# New from Holiday Florida



## GuyHuey (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi all, I'm Guy. 

Planning on building my first boat this winter. I've worked a fare amount with wood, actually just wrapping up a kitchen cabinet build for my wife. Thankfully I have access to a very well equipped wood shop at my parents home a few miles from mine. 

Looking forward to reading and learning a ton and eventually posting a build thread.

In addition to boating and fishing I have a 1st Gen Toyota 4Runner that I've been building for a couple of years. It's my do it all camping, canoe towing, off-roading rig. Build thread for my truck https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/the-beginning-4runner-sas.268555/

This is what I have in mind;

URL=http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/GuyHuey/media/image.jpg1_zpswd1zwsge.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Guy! Where you from?


----------



## GuyHuey (Sep 25, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Welcome Guy! Where you from?


Holiday Florida, on the coast just north of Tampa


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That boat looks like a Sandpiper 15??


----------



## GuyHuey (Sep 25, 2015)

It is, not exactly the hull I'm building but a similar layout is what I'm shooting for.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice. I'm in Palm Harbor.


----------

